

You Will Not Be The Next Silicon Valley, Please Stop Trying - mirceagoia
http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/11/you-will-not-be-the-next-silicon-valley-please-stop-trying/

======
kevs
I have to say, I found this article overly negative. Newry isn't a good host
to startups because 10 years ago their population was 30k and they have a
sheep industry?

Just because they're trying to encourage entrepreneurs to flock there doesn't
mean they're trying to usurp Silicon Valley. As someone who isn't an American
citizen I know how non visa friendly many companies in the Valley are, and I
love to see smaller startup hubs around the world starting to pop up. Even if
the author doesn't like the climate in Vladivostok (and I incidentally love
it), that doesn't mean talent can't start to congregate there.

~~~
gamechangr
I think there is a big, big difference between "talent can't start to
congregate there" and " being the next Silicon Valley."

~~~
kevs
I guess I don't know how much "being the next Silicon Valley" is pundit talk
or their actual stated objective. Newry using the term Emerald Valley is a bit
much, but I don't think they should be told to "please stop trying."

~~~
gamechangr
I don't think the title was specific to Newry (I could be wrong-I didn't write
it).

I think it was a generic answer. There are many examples of cities claiming
they are the next Silicon Valley (Silicon alley, silicon prairie, silicon
waters, silicon hills, silicon beach and silicon dubai to name a few).

SV is so unique though. I think they might be able to claim what silicon
valley was in the 1960's (before the large tech anchors supported the every
expanding ecosystem).

We hope that Newry "keeps trying" as is successful. The world could benefit
from another silicon valley.

